# Spoiler Tag is a bit... subtle



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Can the spoiler tag be a bit more obvious? I'm sure I've missed many in recent weeks, I didn't even realize there _was_ spoilerized text in this post at all, until I visited the thread again in Tapatalk. Granted I keep my laptop screen pretty dim but I'm able to read everything very well otherwise.

For reference, this is a screenshot of dark mode in Safari/macOS:










Light mode:


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

It's not something we can change locally without changing all 1500+ sites but if it's mentioned enough in other communities, they may look into altering it.

ISPOILER works differently than the more commonly used:


Spoiler



SPOILER


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Mike Lang said:


> ISPOILER works differently than the more commonly used:


 Ah OK, good info, thanks


----------



## VSPlatform (Oct 1, 2021)

Correct, there are 2 different "spoiler" inserting options on the forum. The "Spoiler" will give the button style and the "Inline Spoiler" will fade the text.










But that being said, I will forward along that the blurred text does not appear very clearly on dark mode. This may be something that we can increase the contrast to make easier to see. 

Daniel


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

VSPlatform said:


> I will forward along that the blurred text does not appear very clearly on dark mode.


Or the light mode, for that matter! It is pretty subtle on both!


----------

